# Experience certificate from Bangladesh



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

My brother is currently staying in the US (doing PhD) and planning to move to Aus. He did his MSc from Aus (he stayed there for 2 yrs). His wife is going to apply for PR (skilled independent, subclass 189), as my brother is on the verge to finish his PhD and he has very little time to sit for IELTS, preparing docs etc. he is not in a condition to manage all these crap. Both are Bangladeshi nationals. His wife also did her MBA in Aus, they have some questions -- 

1. My brothers wife did a job at a small company in Bangladesh for 2.5 yrs (sometime during 2005-2007), mostly paid in cash, sometimes salaries were paid to her bank account, there was neither any tax related docs involved nor pay checks. The recruitment was also oral (no docs) as the business owner was her relative. Now she is going to issue an experience certificate from the company or may be an recruitment letter (back dated) etc. (the company has now got quite big), will these docs suffice for her experience verification? 

2. How the verifications are generally done? Just phone call/mail/visit? Do immigration office check the tax related docs in extensive details (especially in Bangladesh)? 

3. Can she apply for PR during their stay in the US? or do they need to be in Bangladesh to lodge an application?

4. My brother has 4 yrs of full-time experience in Bangladesh and also a part-time teaching experience for 8 months in a top Australian university, will this experience be counted towards the point based selection?

5. Does my brother needs to do skill assessment for this purpose? (considering that his wife wants to gain 5 more for partner skills)

6. My brother's job was a university lecturer (in IT department). Assuming that he needs to assess his skills (as required from point 5 above), from where he is going to that? ACS? He doesn't have any IT industry experience (programmer, DBA, System Analyst etc, he was in a teaching position, as I have said before).

Please let me know the details, thanks in advance.


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

bump ??


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

another gentle bump may be??


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

bbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

drighanchu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My brother is currently staying in the US (doing PhD) and planning to move to Aus. He did his MSc from Aus (he stayed there for 2 yrs). His wife is going to apply for PR (skilled independent, subclass 189), as my brother is on the verge to finish his PhD and he has very little time to sit for IELTS, preparing docs etc. he is not in a condition to manage all these crap. Both are Bangladeshi nationals. His wife also did her MBA in Aus, they have some questions --
> 
> ...


sorry for being late  

1. if the company is quite big then its better, have the HR give her a salary certificate stating so and so worked form and to with this salary and was paid in cash, another reference letter with details of all the role and responsibilities she ever held working there, and dig up the old account books for the payslips, she must have signed something when she got her pay, if not they can issue her new ones corresponding to the same old date.

2. mostly phone call and a brief talk about employment period and roles and responsibilities, but not limited to, they can show up if they want.

3.they can be in different place at the time of applying, i applied from the middle of the desert 

4, 5, 6. i dont think acs is going to award him any points if his work experience does not correspond to a profession in the SOL list and DIAC is counting work experience only after you finish education.

let me know if you need links to threads where you can read applicants with similar situation, may help you improvise with yours.


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> sorry for being late
> 
> 1. if the company is quite big then its better, have the HR give her a salary certificate stating so and so worked form and to with this salary and was paid in cash, another reference letter with details of all the role and responsibilities she ever held working there, and dig up the old account books for the payslips, she must have signed something when she got her pay, if not they can issue her new ones corresponding to the same old date.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply, fortunately I have found some answers from another thread related to Bangladeshi applicants, also found that university teaching positions need to be assessed by VETASSESS (not ACS). 

I will post more follow ups if I need more queries.

regards.


----------

